# Würfel in Photoshop (+Flash)



## daniel_182 (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo ich hab eine Frage, und zwar möchte ich einen Würfel im Photoshop erstellen. (bis dahin gibts eigentlich keine Probleme..).
Ich will im Flash einen Button erstellen, bei dem sich bei Rollover der Würfel dreht! Im Normalzustand soll der Würfel nur aus Linien bestehen und im Rollover-Zustand soll er auch farbige Flächen haben!

Vielleicht kann mir irgendwer von euch helfen bzw. hat jemand einen Link mit einem ähnlichen Tutorial (ich hab keins gefunden )!  
Sehr nett wäre natürlich eine gute Beschreibung auch von Photoshop mit einem schönen Würfel   ...

Danke!
MfG daniel_182


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

hmm drehender Würfel im photoshop das muss ja 3d machen... würd mich auch intressieren ob das funzt.. *gg* schau mal bei solchen sachen in 3d studio max...


----------



## subzero (7. Februar 2003)

das is in photoshop auch total locker zu machen....
wie gesacht du machts deinen würfel...

dann überlegst dir wohin der sich drehen soll...
und machts den halt nochmal in der perspektive...


oda wenn es naja etwas billiger ausehene kann, dann nimmste deinen ersten würfel und drehst oder verzest den perspektivisch....
für sowas braucht man kein 3d prog


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

rofl... ok so gehts auch


----------



## DoppelX (7. Februar 2003)

oder den würfel in flashAs programmieren.


----------



## Precog (8. Februar 2003)

so was? 

victork


----------



## ephiance (8. Februar 2003)

nimm swift 3d oder swift3d 2. musst mal in google schauen ob es davon irgendeine trial version gibt, damit geht das total easy und du kannst die swf die er ausspeit dann in deine fla importieren.


----------

